# A spectacular day



## Skiffer

Sometimes the stars align, and everything goes just great. I had one of those days last week. In 2 1/2 hours of fishing, 10 specks, mostly small, but one 17 incher; 3 reds, the biggest at 29 inches, ladyfish, a nice Spanish, a sail cat, and one puffer fish. 

Video at :


----------



## [email protected]

great fishing and video...thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Skiffer

[email protected] said:


> great fishing and video...thanks for sharing !!


Thank you very much.


----------



## jack2

that was a lot of fun watching. i thought that kayak was a two seater with me in the back. post some more. best laid-back fishing video i've seen.:thumbup: good info, too.

jack


----------



## Skiffer

jack2 said:


> that was a lot of fun watching. i thought that kayak was a two seater with me in the back. post some more. best laid-back fishing video i've seen.:thumbup: good info, too.
> 
> jack


Thanks Jack. This is the link to my videos page: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrZcKn1R4x61xzpkJrnVnFw/videos


----------



## Bodupp

I liked the video. After that long fight with the redfish, I was worn out. Love the sound of a squealing drag.


----------



## Skiffer

Bodupp said:


> I liked the video. After that long fight with the redfish, I was worn out. Love the sound of a squealing drag.


Thanks for watching. My right forearm was starting to burn at the end, but it was worth it.


----------



## DLo

Great video, I really like your kayak setup, seems very well thought out


----------



## Skiffer

DLo said:


> Great video, I really like your kayak setup, seems very well thought out


It seems to be a work in progress, I am always changing something. I have a few videos on YouTube regarding modifications, etc. There is the link below to my videos page, scroll down and you will find them. Thanks for your feedback.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrZcKn1R4x61xzpkJrnVnFw/videos


----------



## barefoot

Good job sir.
Nice to see you posting also.


----------



## Skiffer

barefoot said:


> Good job sir.
> Nice to see you posting also.


Thank you sir, it had been a while.


----------



## Polaser

Thanks for sharing. Good video.
I went to Kerala last month and there was an option for kayaking. We also had a journey through Kerala houseboats.


----------



## Skiffer

Polaser said:


> Thanks for sharing. Good video.
> I went to Kerala last month and there was an option for kayaking. We also had a journey through Kerala houseboats.


Thank you, I had to look up where Kerala was, looks like a fun place to visit.


----------

